# Bed Safety rail for Platform bed, ie no boxspring?



## photochef (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi all, I can't seem to find a bed safety rail for my daughter's new platform bed. They all seem to make themselves secure with a tether that goes between the mattress and the boxspring and then has a metal plate that turns sideways and pulls equally on both the boxspring and the mattress.

Anyone run across any other type of bedrail we could use? My daughter has outgrown her portable crib and does not sleep well in the bed with us.

Or any other creative solutions?

Thanks!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

We have this one. It does say to only use with a mattress and box spring, but the way it mounts is that the part that "grips" is upwards towards the mattress and not down. I think it would work for you. Just try it and make sure you feel it is secure. We just haev one side on ours, but you can get an extra side if your dd's bed isn't against the wall.


----------



## photochef (Aug 14, 2005)

oh neat! I had seen that one but couldn't tell how the tether attached. appreciate it. wish it was less than $45...


----------



## TefferTWH (May 13, 2008)

I didn't use a bed rail with my son. I bought some pool fun noodles and cut them down and put them under the sheet/mattress pad to make a sort of "speed bump" before the edge. It works just fine to keep him in the bed and it is a very portable system! BTW, he has an IKEA mattress with a foundation instead of a box spring.


----------



## Jes'sBeth (Aug 30, 2004)

Our DD is not using a bed rail right now though we have used one with slats under the matress. We just made sure that the rail was in tight so that it couldn't slip off and it worked just fine... it never slipped and worked just fine.

We now just put a pillow between her and the edge of the bed. It works just fine. She doesn't roll over the pillow (though if we forget the pillow... there's a big floor pillow just beside the bed in case she rolls out. The matress is only about 10" off the floor anyway...)

Hope you find a good solution!


----------



## Niranut (Jul 24, 2008)

We use this one ($29.99 at Target). Similar to the style mentioned in a pp-- it grips up on the mattress and not down, so works fine without a bedspring. Have used it on a queen and king size bed (both without box springs) and have had no problems. Kids also like the night light and cup holder attachments.


----------

